# need to know who to keep happy when the kid gos back to mom



## attmay13 (Mar 17, 2011)

Ok so how do you handle when you have to bring you kid/kids back to mom/dad? My little angel thinks Im going to work or at work when Im not home and the same when mom doesnt have her. It brakes my heart to see her cry and say daddy come home daddy dont go to work today. She is only 2 and this is killing me! I cry as soon as she is out of sight. I dont want for her to see me cry becuase she will start crying all the time. Funny that a 2 year old knows when you are sad .


----------



## AmImad (Jan 28, 2011)

I break down when my H drops the children back home after taking them out for the day. My 4 year old cried her eyes out because she wants Daddy back home again.. I had to close the front door and go and cry  my eldest is 8 and a Daddies girl, its hit her the hardest, having had him around the longest and that bond.. but the thing is children I have learnt are very resiliant, they do know something isn't right, but they get used to it  during the week now, my children aren't distressed that their Daddy isn't there, they talk to him every day on the phone, and they know they are going to see him a day at the weekend.. and look forward to it..

Probably not what you want to hear  But they do get used to it... I think it's us that don't really cope aswell


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

not funny, young kids sense these thing !

I guess I have been very lucky in this respect, bot times.
this time our boys are old enough to know what is going on, and have been told (though I suspect not the whole truth, to save them a bit of heart ache)

First time around the W told them kids, boy 2 & girl 5, that I was sick, well, I wasn't happy about that at all, but it did save the kids from too much emotion.


----------

